

Limits to Growth was right. New research shows we're nearing collapse - mixmax
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2014/sep/02/limits-to-growth-was-right-new-research-shows-were-nearing-collapse?CMP=fb_gu

======
inetsee
I read the original Limits to Growth and it's just as scary now as it was
then.

Especially this line "The most probable result will be a rather sudden and
uncontrollable decline in both population and industrial capacity."

